# Eye candy!



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I found a pile of bois d'arc pushed up in a pile on my property. Who knows how long it has been sitting, long enough for all bark and sapwood to come off. Well, I decided to mill the stump since all I had to do was trim off the roots, and dulled a brand new chain with 10 minutes of cutting. I have tried the easiest(cedar) so I figured I would see what a max cut in the hardest thing I could find would do. Well it was slow, I dulled 2 blades, threw one blade off the wheels(not enough tension), I love that all of my posts are only 24" apart so the stump fit easily, and I would do it all again in a heartbeat. I am thinking some Nakashima inspired side tables and a keyed together coffe table are in order. I got 4 8/4 pieces, a 6/4 piece, and a 4/4 piece, all about 21" wide x 24" long. 
The best bookmatched pair:








One of the pair:








Closeup of some of the figure:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Neato. I like funky stuff...that's funky.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Jeff ~ you seem to be getting tired of this whole milling/wood thing already huh? :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If I had those pieces, I'd make me another coffee table even if I didn't need it.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats awesome. Can't wait to see pics of what you make from that. What is that shine coming from? I would think that a piece that old would be very dry.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

It is just water. I rinsed them off because the sawdust mixed with the water I used for blade lube was making brown dye rings in the wood when the water dried. It might be a while before these things are air dried and ready to consider making something.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice, That looks awesome!!!... I've got some EYE CANDY too...LOL. I'll post it in a couple days, its at the shop right now. I have some great looking Teak burrol, (correct my spelling on burrol someone please). I've got about 12 chunks averaging from 13" w by 30"long and the thickest chunk is about 4" thick. I resawed one of the pieces down to a bunch of 3/8" thick pieces. The grain is sweet, and the swirls are like spider webs. If you gaze into the grain its like your falling into a black hole. Its PRICELESS and it was FREE. Ill put some pics up soon.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's some more Eye Candy. I sanded and put some poly on one piece to show off the grain.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Teak


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Beautimus,all of it.I'm jealous.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

*WHERE'S All THE EYE CANDY!*

Any more eye candy out there!!!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

here's a few pot call blanks I just sent to a customer. Not anything super-duper but not ugly either. . . . .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That sycamore is spalted just about perfect to my liking. I have a few nice ones I am letting mother nature work her magic on...but it will be late summer before I see the results.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> here's a few pot call blanks I just sent to a customer. Not anything super-duper but not ugly either. . . . .
> 
> View attachment 8510


Nice lookin' stuff, I want some.......

Daren,
Post some pics when its ready..like to see it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> That sycamore is spalted just about perfect to my liking. I have a few nice ones I am letting mother nature work her magic on...but it will be late summer before I see the results.



These are mostly rift sawn but I figured why let them go to waste so I tossed them all in a big pile last year. I just pulled these few out of the pile last week when I ran out of my primo qtr sawn narrow stock that rip down to 4" for pot call makers. I am not going to rip down my wide qtr sawn spalted to fill those orders . . . .

















What kind of pattern is this called in the lower board? The "wide wormy" pattern. I've never seen it before. 








Call makers love spalted stuff whether it's qtr sawn or rift . . .









Every new call customer gets a free sample of the qtr sawn spalted syc. They don't usually get the lower half of Texas though :icon_smile:








These few came from the old stack I tossed aside, but I have 9 more logs out there from this same batch. I better get them milled because I've let them go too far. Oh well, heavy spalt is better than no spalt. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought I would show a "before" pic for those who haven't seen spalted sycamore before it goes into the planer . . . 








When you have shavings like this coming out of the planer you know you have some goodies . . .


----------

